# 2ft low tech planted - Moss Garden.



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys, my 1st post in this forum.im from singapore.
heres my 2ft low tech tank specs:

tank : 2x1x1.3ft ( 17gallon)
lighting : 1x36watt PL(2 - 2.5wpg)
substrate : ADA amazonia 9l(bottom) and 2l GeX substrate(layer on top)
filteration : eheim 2213 canister filter
temperature : 25 - 27C
pH : 6.0 - 6.5
co2 : non
ferts : non
flora :
Spiky moss 
US fissiden
japanese/singapore fissiden
weeping moss
cryptcoryne wenditti
mini pellia
and un known back ground plant

fauna:
Crystal red shrimps
Cherry red shrimps and Otocinelus.

2months ago from today. was still injecting co2 for the first 2 weeks.









2months later took this shot today. sorry but i don't own a very good camera.
due to algae breakout for my previous scape i decided to go low tech and tune down from 2x36watt (4wpg) to only 1x36watt (2.wpg) co2 was only injected in a small amount for first 2 week to kick start the growth of my plants.









another view.








do give your comments. will be setting up a 1ft cube soon. will post it here.
all comments welcomed! thanks


----------



## Amsterdam (Sep 17, 2006)

I am pritty sure that when the tank is fuly grown, it will be a Magnificant one!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks bro amsterdam. im waiting for it to mature too!


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Very pretty tank


----------



## Buraco (May 5, 2006)

I really love the way you have grown the moss on the wood. I am trying to do something similiar. I have several of Java Moss balls and some African Root and I think bogwood. (is bogwood the type that doesn't sink) What is the best way to get it to grow like that?


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't wait to see how this runs for a few months. I really want my next tank to be low tech/low light. nice job. keep us updated!


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

harsh said:


> Very pretty tank


thanks.



Buraco said:


> I really love the way you have grown the moss on the wood. I am trying to do something similiar. I have several of Java Moss balls and some African Root and I think bogwood. (is bogwood the type that doesn't sink) What is the best way to get it to grow like that?


thanks. the best way i guess is to tie them on the wood. let it grow slowly. and also temperature below 26C is highly recommanded for moss.



mellowvision said:


> I can't wait to see how this runs for a few months. I really want my next tank to be low tech/low light. nice job. keep us updated!


thanks!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Very Nice!!! Can't wait to see it fill in some more.  VERY healthy looking mosses!!!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I am sure it will be very, very nice when the mosses have grown a little bit more, so that you don't see the nets  Great!


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Very very nice! Which moss is tied to the wood on the left? fissidens japan?


----------



## Barbapappa (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice! Any updates on this tank? I am interested to see how it turned out.


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

this will look amazing once everything's matured. hope you don't mind, i have a question about the moss wall- what size mesh did you use and how did you do it? i've been trying the effect in one of my tanks, and it's not going well. 1/4" mesh is restricting it's growth and 1/2" mesh doesn't hold it down. yours looks wonderful, especially as a foreground.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

any new pictures towards the progress?


----------



## Woo (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nicely done!

I am thinking of doing a moss wall along the back of my 150 gallon. Even the thought of the cost of all the moss frightens me 

My name is Steve and I am a fishaholic. No thank you I do not need help.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for all your comments. but i find it growing too messy and i cant see my crs.
so i deicided to rescape and have a clean looking tank.
i basically pulls out everything. move all of the crypts..
i took out all those long skinny wood.. placed side by side and i found myself having a spiky moss wall!










my crs group









flame moss on wood









the moss wall by just simply using a few wood placed side by side









well.. now im not going into aquascaping anymore.. just wanted a clean look and be able to view my crs..
will update onces this tank mature..


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Still, moss is very nice on the eye. Should be a nice home for your shrimp.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

any updates on this? i love your shrimp


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

N ur Nice tank.


----------

